# Looking for a good company for web hosting and website templates



## primal1331 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi, I'm looking for a good company for web hosting and website templates. Any advice?


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

We use startlogic which hosts our inksoft store. They have pretty good prices and good customer service. Also offer a nice rotation of sales or deals on additional addresses.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

I thought InkSoft was a hosted solution?


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

It is hosted by inksoft but at an address that has inksoft.com in it. We have our unique store web address that directs customers to inksoft store.


----------



## ReggieTees (Mar 14, 2011)

We use godaddy.com. They're okay, but I've heard good things about webhostinghub.com too. As for templates, a lot of hosts have prefab stuff you can personalize with some limitations. I went with a homemade site. I've been told the aesthetics of my site aren't the best but it's solid at the foundation. My web designer does a pretty good job, ie structure and architecture. I'm sure he could put together a shell site for you for a very reasonable price.


----------



## Kauffman21 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ipage.com has treated us real well


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Been using Hostgator for years with no complaints.


----------



## JasperKnows (Feb 21, 2012)

Kauffman21 said:


> Ipage.com has treated us real well


I am considering iPage. Is there anything specific you like/don't like about iPage?

Thanks!


----------



## Oklafnhoma (Feb 29, 2012)

Ipage.com call and ask for Ryan and tell him Shaun from okla****inhoma.net referred you. He will HOOK YOU UP!


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Used to have StartLogic - yearly contract - nothing bad but never used it - Then Yahoo - nothing bad but not really used - yearly contract - Now using mostly 1&1 with a low monthly rate paid quarterly. My site has never been down since I have been with them about 6 months.


----------



## Moser (Mar 13, 2008)

We use Namecheap for our domains and Godaddy for our hosting right now. Haven't had any problems. I hear HostGator is pretty good too.


----------



## BnC Custom Ink (Mar 4, 2012)

Finger Lakes 1, they are the best and most reliable!


Brad


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Inmotionhosting. Good stable established host with good prices and excellent design templates and help.


----------



## sumswimfly (Aug 22, 2010)

Can you tell me what type of printing you are using for your store? Digital, plastisol, etc?


----------



## sumswimfly (Aug 22, 2010)

ReggieTees said:


> We use godaddy.com. They're okay, but I've heard good things about webhostinghub.com too. As for templates, a lot of hosts have prefab stuff you can personalize with some limitations. I went with a homemade site. I've been told the aesthetics of my site aren't the best but it's solid at the foundation. My web designer does a pretty good job, ie structure and architecture. I'm sure he could put together a shell site for you for a very reasonable price.


sorry this message was for Reggie


----------



## Celly Hard (Feb 22, 2012)

We use ipage.com they are extremely cheap and have a lot of plug-ins. They have about 7 free ecommerce options that would otherwise cost you money. Also the $50 facebook ad credit and $75 google ad words credit is nice as well. They have a pretty solid customer service too. Overall no complaints we are very happy with ipage!


----------



## ReggieTees (Mar 14, 2011)

sumswimfly said:


> sorry this message was for Reggie


 
Right now we're using heat transfers for most of our designs. We do have one design that uses plastisol, which I just love. Actually if I could afford it I'd go with plastisol for pretty much all of our designs. Screen printing would be good too but we just don't have the resources or space for that now


----------



## StoneEyes (Sep 3, 2010)

Just Host  or if your tied up and need a quick turn around the guys at FreshySites are pretty good.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

when i did research i narrowed it down to ipage vs justhost.... i dont remember exactly why but justhost barely won. they have been great so far. i believe either one would be a great choice.


----------

